# Take the kid out



## plentycoupe (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey all,

Would like to take the kid out Sunday and do some pike fishing somewhere between the Forks and Stump maybe. 
Would anyone have some tips and maybe locations to go try?
I appreciate anything!


----------

